# Can I take wine?



## LakePirate (May 10, 2008)

Leaving friday for Tortola and was thinking of taking about four boxes (yes boxes) of wine in a cooler. Got to thinking, is that going to be a problem with customs? In the past we always came into St. Thomas but that has been about 10 years too.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

LakePirate said:


> Leaving friday for Tortola and was thinking of taking about four boxes (yes boxes) of wine in a cooler. Got to thinking, is that going to be a problem with customs? In the past we always came into St. Thomas but that has been about 10 years too.


Spirits are usually distilled.



> Import regulations by British Virgin Islands customs
> 
> imports:
> 
> ...


British Virgin Islander Customs: Regulations, Export-Import Procedures of British Virgin Islands Customs.

I am going to guess that the answer is no.

You might also be over your baggage limit.


----------



## DubeJ (Sep 14, 2010)

So what he is saying is, as long as you have most of it consumed by the time the customs officials show up, you are good....


----------

